# Silverdale Cyclery or B. I. Cycle Shop



## burntbizzkit (Jul 12, 2007)

Hello fellow NW people!

Great weather lately eh? Too hot for my tastes. I'm new to this forum and pretty new to the bike scene as well. I'm located in Bremerton, WA and I'm about to buy my first road bike. I am of coarse going to support a LBS, but I don't know which one! 

I'm getting a bike in the $1500 price range and I know I can get a quality bike from either shop, Silverdale Cyclery or B. I. Cycle Shop. Does anyone have a long term relationship with either of these shops and can give me advice?

I visited Silverdale Cyclery today and rode a nice Cannodale Synapse Sport. David was a really nice guy and helped me find a bike that would fit my needs. I'm heading over to the B. I. Cycle Shop tomorrow morning to check out their bikes and I expect to have a similar experience.

I'm sorry if this is a stupid question, but I want to develop a relationship with the best bike shop I can and haven't had experience with the shops in my area.

Thanks for the help!

EDIT: I forgot to add, If there is another shop in this area or Seattle I should consider please let me know! I love a good LBS.


----------



## burntbizzkit (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies  I guess everyone's at STP...

I found a nice 2006 Orbea at BI Cycle shop and I'm picking it up next week. Tom was super nice and I found out a friend from college works there too. Take a visit if you haven't been there.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

Sorry, didn't see this before.

I lived in Bremerton for six years and gave Dave @ Silvedale Cyclery a bunch of money. You can't really go wrong with them; Dave is pretty cool and had some good help last time I was there.

I never bought anything from BI Cycles, but I visited several times. I thought they were pretty cool, too.

Either way I'm sure it'll be fine.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Both are reputable shops. I got an AMAZING deal on a Scott CR1 from Silverdale when they were getting rid of that brand--nice shop and AWESOME bike. 

Isn't B. I. Cycle Shop a LOT less conveniently located for you? I prefer Scott and Orbea to Cannondale--but the shops are both good.


----------



## burntbizzkit (Jul 12, 2007)

MarvinK said:


> I prefer Scott and Orbea to Cannondale--but the shops are both good.


Yes, the B. I. Cycle shop is a lot farther away from me (45 minutes). I decided to buy from there because I much preferred the Orbea cycle to the Cannodale that was available in Silverdale.

I didn't realize until after the purchase that Classic Cycles was right up the road from BI! I probably still would have got the Orbea if I knew, but that is a great shop as well.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

It will pay off to establish a good relationship with Silverdale Cyclery. I have known David since 1987 and he has always been up front with advice and will cut you a good deal from time to time. I would go with an Orbea over a Cannondale as well, but I would get everything else from Silverdale. I will be moving back to the area in November. We will have to have an RBR Kitsap County ride.


----------



## burntbizzkit (Jul 12, 2007)

I visited Silverdale Cyclery yesterday and picked up a bunch of stuff. It's a great shop, really close to my house, and David was really helpful. I will definitely be going there for all my future bicycling needs 

I need to talk to him about rides in the area. There are a lot of CBC rides, but those are all in Seattle.


----------



## glenj (Apr 26, 2002)

*Both Good Shops*

Both shops are very good. I live in Poulsbo and have been going to Silverdale Cyclery since it was owned by Mary. I get over to BI too, just not as much.

Dave in Silverdale is the real deal. He has been in cycling a long time and is a great guy. He will give you good advice. If you get into his shop on a slow day, ask him about being a wrench in Europe.


----------



## Speedmax (Aug 5, 2007)

If you want to make a little drive and pay the $3 toll at the bridge, there is a Performance Bike Shop in Tacoma over near the mall.


----------



## Spinnerman (Oct 21, 2004)

burntbizzkit said:


> I visited Silverdale Cyclery yesterday and picked up a bunch of stuff. It's a great shop, really close to my house, and David was really helpful. I will definitely be going there for all my future bicycling needs
> 
> I need to talk to him about rides in the area. There are a lot of CBC rides, but those are all in Seattle.


If you don't mind driving south a little, there are good rides on the weekends leaving Old Town Bicycle in Gig Harbor. Call the shop and inquire about time of departure. It does tend to be race team/fast recreation oriented rides ...


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Speedmax said:


> If you want to make a little drive and pay the $3 toll at the bridge, there is a Performance Bike Shop in Tacoma over near the mall.


If someone is interested in building a relationship with a quality shop--more than prices, I would steer far away from Performance bike shops. You can get better prices from Ebay--and maybe better service, too! If you want quality advice and fitting, anything is better than Performance (especially in Redmond and Seattle--but Tacoma hasn't been great, either). Good prices, though!


----------



## burntbizzkit (Jul 12, 2007)

Spinnerman said:


> If you don't mind driving south a little, there are good rides on the weekends leaving Old Town Bicycle in Gig Harbor. Call the shop and inquire about time of departure. It does tend to be race team/fast recreation oriented rides ...


Thanks for the tip. I gave these guys a call and they said that they don't really have any rides in the summer, but he directed me to the Tacoma Wheelmen's Bicycle Club. This club is a little closer then cascade, especially when I'm living in Tacoma during the school year! Good deal. :thumbsup:


----------

